# Mystery electrical connector



## Alsohere (Sep 19, 2019)

I have a 70's JD 8/24 blower with a Tecumseh engine. By the electric starter motor there is an unused female connector with 3 flat prongs in it. Does anyone know what this is for? The ID plate on the blower says "Manufactured in Canada for John Deere Limited ,Grimsby Ontario L3M 4H5. The S/N is P0824N 05008 GY. 
Thanks for your help.


----------

